

Airbus A350 XWB First Flight (live streaming) - yread
http://www.a350xwbfirstflight.com

======
yread
from 10:00 am CEST
[http://everytimezone.com/#2013-6-14,-240,6bj](http://everytimezone.com/#2013-6-14,-240,6bj)

